# Endoscopic Ultrasound?



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, I will be having this test next thursday March 3rd. Anyone ever have this Endoscopic Ultrasound? What are they looking for when they do this test? Write Back Soon, Leah


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

It feels exactly the same as an upper endoscopy which I believe you had in Oct. When I had my EUS they were looking at a tumor I had in my duodenum that they saw in the upper endoscopy.They were able to find out more about the tumor by doing an ultrasound of it. I have no idea what they will be looking for in your test. Maybe you could ask your dr.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Nancy. I will ask my doctor about this. Hugs, Leah


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

What is your intestinal tract? Leah


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I believe your upper intestinal tract includes your esophagus, duodenum (stomach) and small bowel and intestines. Your lower intestinal tract includes your colon or large intestines.


----------

